# rabbit HID



## thadirtbikekid (Apr 20, 2007)

has anyone ever put HIDs on a stock headlights for a Rabbit '08


----------



## tharsis (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: rabbit HID (thadirtbikekid)*

HIDs without projectors = epic fail


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: rabbit HID (thadirtbikekid)*

The light will be scattered everywhere.
just go over to suvlights.com and pick up these.
http://www.suvlights.com/produ...d=164


----------



## housmaar (Jul 18, 2006)

on the topic of this has anyone done a HID projector retrofit for the rabbit yet, i know people do the front end swaps or do the passats road following thing, but what about just a normal retrofit


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (housmaar)*

oem gti headlights with drop in hid kit


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

along with highline im pretty sure


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

got them in mine, a reall bitch to do because of the lamp out light **** but what ever the glare is not there


----------



## lozerkid242 (May 30, 2007)

i was thinking of getting hid's for my rabbit do i need a conversion kit and all that stuff? can i just put in bulbs


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

lots of wireing to do it if you just drop them in even on the kit.


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (lozerkid242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lozerkid242* »_i was thinking of getting hid's for my rabbit do i need a conversion kit and all that stuff? can i just put in bulbs 

WTF? You can type (poorly) but can't read?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have hids in fk projectors on my 08 rabbit w/ a midline cecm


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_oem gti headlights with drop in hid kit









x2


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

are the GTI headlights a direct fit to the rabbit?


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (sentrab14)*

The GTI headlights are a direct bolt in to the Rabbit, however the highline module is necessary along with VAG-COM coding.
Another option... pick up a set of the Hella Ecode projectors (they look identical to the OEM HID's, just with a halogen projector), then do a drop in HID kit in those. The beam pattern will be *much* better through a projector housing and the cost should be slightly less than the complete OEM units. The highline module is still required however (or some relay work) to prevent the ballasts from flickering (aka: burning out).


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

yeah it will probably be easier to get the hella projectors. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*

gti headlights are direct fit for the rabbit, i have oem gti headlights with a drop in hid kit and i dont have the highline module. the oem gti headligts were gutted and the wiring from my stock headlights were put into the gti ones...


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

corrupt kid...did you have to cut anything to wire up the kit or was it really a plug and play? I'm going to be getting the halogen projector headlights but my pockets are empty right now


----------



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)

I too have an 08 rabbit, and next week im about to have my "drop-in" Hid kit installed. so far ive got the mkv adapter from kbcarstuff.com, I spliced in the 35watt capacitors into both harnesses that came with the HID kit, AND Im wiring this all up with relay. I will Update on how it went. crossing my fingers though for no cels or flickering. By the way, i dont have the MFD so im assuming my modual is low or midline. Projector headlights will come later. and for the record, i do have a buddy who also owns a rabbit with drop-in hids, and the glare is low and no where near enough to blind or bother others.


----------



## fastconti (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (Geeb)*

I recently replaced my stock halogens with GTI headlights. It is very easy to do and a highline is only required if you want bi-xenons. Otherwise a midline will do fine for xenons with halogen hi-beams. 
Just pick up a set of old lights and a 10-12 pin cable. 
Remove bumper (very easy), swap lights, VAG change, replace bumper, aim.


----------



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (fastconti)*

*UPDATE*
Finally got my HID installed by a local shop for about 50$ I bought my kit from xenonlink.com my kit was installed without any relays or capacitors, i ended up retuning that stuff after the install. What puzzles me is that he was able to install my kit WITHOUT ANY flickering what so ever without installing the relay or capacitors. my HIDs look great, There is no blinding glare either. perhaps my rabbit has a highline cecm??? im getting an oil change soon so ill have my shop guy run a vag to see what ecu i have. overall im VERY happy to have HIDs without the problems many of us with rabbits have been having. here are some photos, and just to MAKE SURE there isnt any annoying glare i will have my car parked beside the road while i drive my bros car infront and past it.


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the cut off isnt as terrible as i thought, but i still think ur gonna have a lot of people flashing you (not in the good way)


----------



## cb1111 (Jun 5, 2006)

*The OP should....*

...back up about 20 feet and take another picture....


----------



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)

I do still plan to get projectors, however after hearing about the nightmare of HIDs being a hell of a pain to get working on rabbits i wanted to see if these would work. now i gotta save up for those hella projectors. the camera also seems to make the cut-off look less "sharp" as it would when your actually standing there looking at it with your own eyes.


----------



## ar_mike (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (Geeb)*









All that glare in the yellow shade is going to be amplified as you get farther and farther away from the wall. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
In other words, you'll blind everyone on the road.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (ar_mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ar_mike* »_








All that glare in the yellow shade is going to be amplified as you get farther and farther away from the wall. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
In other words, you'll blind everyone on the road.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Truth. I got a buddy that decided to try HIDs without projectors on the Jetta. Horrrble...glare everywhere. When he's behind me it's blinding even to me, when I have 20% tint on all windows. 
HID and no projectors = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

where do you guys recommend getting Hella Projectors from?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_where do you guys recommend getting Hella Projectors from?

for you, try contacting PG Performance. They may be able to get them for you


----------



## EMVeeDub (Jul 2, 2004)

Why is everyone saying "OEM GTI Headlights w/ drop in HID kit?"
You realize that GTI Headlights are HID's right? 
Bi-Xenon HID's and I believe most drop-ins are only high or low beam.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BustedFoxWaGeN* »_
your are correct on both,
you can buy d2s bulbs as a "drop in" hid kit, so technically you can buy the oem gti lights with no hids and used aftermarket ds2 bulbs, the socket the bulbs goes in is what moves and makes it bixenon, and you can purchase bi-xenon drop in kits for cars that have one bulb for high and low (ie h4, h13, 9004, 9007..ect)

OEM is the only way to go. Buying cheap rebased bulbs to put into a halogen housing (when you have OEM HIDs as an option) is irresponsible and dangerous.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Some people will do anything to make a buck.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BustedFoxWaGeN* »_yes you can everyone will give you crap!!! i have them in my rabbit no one flashes at me and still passed inspection so whatever, yes projectors are better for hid's but you can still run them in replecter housing, just going to be a more scattered light, not a cut off like a projector



my friend actually did this to his jetta and I would have to say I was pretty impressed. The light wasnt too scattered and it did look pretty clean


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

Oh my god, If you cant afford to buy projectors then hids are not for you. Sorry, end of story. I hate all these old suvs and hondas with drop in kits that blind the hell out of me. Please dont be one of those guys.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BustedFoxWaGeN* »_
and running in reflective housing isnt so dangerous and irresponsible lexus does it in 80% of there vehicles, things lexus will do to sell there cars







sounds like to me you bought a car and think cause it has oem hids its the best option, your just arrogent and i know this post will be deleted cause your like a cop you have the moderator "badge" and can delete if it offends you, and say what you want cause you have that "badge".











You sound silly. You are spouting off mis-information. This is why you can't believe everything you read on the internet.
The reflectors you speak of that Lexus uses for their HIDs are designed for the xenon - not for halogen. 
There is a *HUGE HUGE HUGE* difference.
And on me being arrogant...there is a difference b/w arrogance and knowing what you are talking about. I just know what I'm talking about because I've been through it over and over and over and over again.
Again (for future readers to this thread) when I (or many others) say that you can't put HIDs in "reflector housings" what is meant (and what I said in my last post) is HALOGEN reflector housings. I've said it plenty of times in the past and I'll say it again - HIDs in HALOGEN housings is a poor practice and dangerous to others on the road. 
There are some exceptions in some of the newer model PROJECTOR housings but it's not just dependent upon the projector but on how well the d2s/halogen base is made.
And there is plenty of evidence to show this. I'm not here to be in a debate with somebody like you (that has a monetary gain at stake). I'm here to help out others that (much like me at the beginning) are still trying to learn.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BustedFoxWaGeN* »_
your so wrong bud, i was offering him if he bought oem gti headlights with no bulbs, he could buy the OEM style d2s bulbs and work like oem, and telling him the difference between bixenon and normal beam
and running in reflective housing isnt so dangerous and irresponsible lexus does it in 80% of there vehicles, things lexus will do to sell there cars







sounds like to me you bought a car and think cause it has oem hids its the best option, your just arrogent and i know this post will be deleted cause your like a cop you have the moderator "badge" and can delete if it offends you, and say what you want cause you have that "badge".









_Modified by BustedFoxWaGeN at 10:35 AM 6-22-2008_

BTW, OEM style D2S bulbs uses a P32 d-2 base and connector.








Aftermarket sytle bulbs/systems uses a AMP-style connector... 
Applications that use reflector HIDs also use a D2R capsule, which has 2 shields to reduce the glare. The reflector design takes care of the rest--- this is a totally different scenario than putting HIDs into a halogen reflector housing, because the reflectors are designed to handle a particular type of halogen bulb, not HID.
Yes, lexus did use reflector based HIDs in the past, however just about all their cars today uses a projector-based HID system (with the exception of the LS600h).

_Modified by GT17V at 10:49 PM 6-22-2008_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3886897
..so you're staying this is perfectly acceptable... with no glare:



































_Modified by GT17V at 10:57 PM 6-22-2008_


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

first of all...aren't HID's that are installed in OEM NON-HID, or Projector housings illegal? I thought you HAD to have projectors for HID....
<---I am not a cop, my car won't even pass emissions







and it never will.
But I was just asking...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (COSitsWORTHit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *COSitsWORTHit* »_first of all...aren't HID's that are installed in OEM NON-HID, or Projector housings illegal? I thought you HAD to have projectors for HID....
<---I am not a cop, my car won't even pass emissions







and it never will.
But I was just asking...

Technically drop-in HIDs are illegal.
ALso, just because you have halogen projectors, it doesn't automatically mean it is suitable for HID because, again, the reflector portion of the projector was designed for halogen. Though it is more forgiving-- and projector performance will vary greatly also.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Technically drop-in HIDs are illegal.
ALso, just because you have halogen projectors, it doesn't automatically mean it is suitable for HID because, again, the reflector portion of the projector was designed for halogen. Though it is more forgiving-- and projector performance will vary greatly also.

A perfect example of variances in projector design is with Hella Dual Round projectors - of which have a cutoff like: _____/
A proper HID cutoff should be more like: _____/------- where the / stops at the dotted line -----.
As a matter of fact, some newer HID projectors have a cutoff more like: 
______/----- 
/
not exactly like that but pretty close. This keeps the beam from crossing the line and affecting oncoming traffic.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BustedFoxWaGeN* »_
thats why the d2s kits i sell come with this







still use a d2s bulb with this adapter so you can run aftermarket style ballast









really...
your own website contradicts your claim









where you got the pic from... it's a different site, showing a different ballast cover, probably fashioned to resemble a Hella ballast (vs. your site, a Phillips ballast).
http://www.fashtek.com/










_Modified by GT17V at 2:42 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

OEM FTW


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_OEM FTW









Camel Toe FTL


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Direct from your site again... these are not rebased D2S bulbs using the OEM connectors. Your own photo shows that these do not use OEM style connecotrs, in fact they are the common AMP connection rebased bulbs.
So which story is true: The one you're telling? Or your site?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BustedFoxWaGeN* »_are you not listening to me or are you just that retarded!
I said pictured is your normal bulbs BUT I ALSO sell d2s bulbs that fit oem hid housings that have the adapter plugs pictured above









Yes, I am that retarded. If you sold oem D2S bulbs, you don't need any adapters. Plus, who makes your "OEM" bulbs?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
Camel Toe FTL
What's wrong with that. Are you afraid of the C. toe?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

this proves how much little glare a drop-in HID kit on stock Rabbit/Jetta reflectors produce:


----------



## BustedFoxWaGeN (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*

and there so much better in my jetta with oem rallye hella projectors
























and oem hid's in a lexus that came in the shop today reflector housing and hid's whats different?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BustedFoxWaGeN* »_and there so much better in my jetta with oem rallye hella projectors
























and oem hid's in a lexus that came in the shop today reflector housing and hid's whats different?










































what's different is that the reflectors on the LS430 was *designed* for HID from the start.
It's not a scenario where it was originally designed for a H7, 9006, etc. Halogen bulb, where a drop-in HID kit was installed. This is what you advertise as "no biggie" in glare.
Also... you're the one that says HID drop-in is fine, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3832769
Onto the Rallye--- as I mentioned, halogen projectors with HID-kits are not created equal, as there are huge variances in output quality. What is worse for the rallye, there is one more factor on the rallye lights, it has a patterned lens in front of the projector which throws off the pattern.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BustedFoxWaGeN* »_and there so much better in my jetta with oem rallye hella projectors


























Very very nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
But this is yet another reason why HIDs should not be put in these housings.
Glare glare glare!!!!! 
You are shooting yourself in the foot by posting these photo's everywhere.


----------



## sgvbora (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (nater)*

i bought a kit for my jetta but i cant put the bulb on the adapter that clips the original halogen bulbs..any suggestions???


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
Camel Toe FTL

Are you outta your mind? I'd hit that all ****ing day. Damn!


----------

